# Outdoor photoshoot, please C&C



## WizofLight (Jul 16, 2011)

Practicing outdoor photoshoot, please comment pros/cons and how it could be better.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jul 18, 2011)

Well, she is smiling. Thats good. Poses aren't really that great though. Two is the best of these but it would have been better if her foot was flat against the wall and her other leg was positioned out further. Would have made better angles. Looks like she is afraid of her dress riding up too much, that might have helped. Really dont like that dress either. It is not flattering on her. but she is very pretty. some more blur would have been nice too. overall I think you could have got some better shots with her.


----------



## butterflygirl921 (Jul 18, 2011)

in the first two shots her dress blends in with the back ground you want something that will make here stand out so that everyone will notice her either change the background or her dress and play a little with the angle and zooming in make it fun your other two shots are great


----------



## NWT Photographer (Jul 18, 2011)

In the first shot I see a perfect opportunity to utilize a reflector to bring the shadowed right side of her face into even-light with the other side. Often it is best to have someone assist with you but you can also mount them on a lightstand. Bit tricky angling it. A small slab of white foamcore may be a good option.
Either that or a small levels adjust to bring her face back into the light again.


----------

